
Ask HN: What is up with everyone starting making podcasts? - rydre
I&#x27;ve been observing this lately. Every other site is getting their podcast. Anyone has any info as to why there has been a rise in investment for podcasts?
======
tmaly
I think Tim Ferris and Rogan have made the medium quite popular. There is a
survivorship bias at play here.

